# HDNET Movies August



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

August 2006 Programming Highlights

NOW SHOWING - Highlighted feature films airing on HDNet Movies

21 Grams - premieres Tuesday, August 1st at 8:05pm
Starring Sean Penn, Naomi Watts, Benicio Del Toro. Directed by Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu

Wag the Dog - premieres Friday, August 4th at 8:15pm
Starring Dustin Hoffman, Robert De Niro, Anne Heche. Directed by Barry Levinson

The Shining - premieres Saturday, August 5th at 9:30pm
Starring Jack Nicholson, Shelley Duvall, Danny Lloyd. Directed by Stanley Kubrick

The Yards - premieres Thursday, August 10th at 8:00pm
Starring Mark Wahlberg, Joaquin Phoenix, Charlize Theron. Directed by James Gray

Empire of the Sun - premieres Sunday, August 13th at 10:00pm
Starring Christian Bale, John Malkovich, Miranda Richardson. Directed by Steven Spielberg

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure - premieres Saturday, August 12th at 8:00pm
Starring Pee-Wee Herman, Elizabeth Daily, Mark Holton. Directed by Tim Burton

A Night at the Roxbury - premieres Saturday, August 12th at 9:35pm
Starring Will Ferrell, Chris Kattan, Raquel Gardner. Directed by John Fortenberry

Blown Away - premieres Friday, August 18th at 8:00pm
Starring Jeff Bridges, Tommy Lee Jones, Suzy Amis. Directed by Stephen Hopkins

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life - premieres Saturday, August 19th at 8:15pm
Starring Graham Chapman, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam. Directed by Terry Jones

Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room - Tuesday, August 22nd at 8:05pm Narrated by Peter Coyote. Directed by Alex Gibney

HIGH DEFINITION PREMIERES - Films broadcast in High Definition for the first time on television
Blown Away - premieres Friday, August 18th at 8:00pm
Starring Jeff Bridges, Tommy Lee Jones, Suzy Amis. Directed by Stephen Hopkins

The Dead Pool - premieres Thursday, August 3rd at 8:00pm
Starring Clint Eastwood, Patricia Clarkson, Liam Neeson. Directed by Buddy Van Horn

Empire of the Sun - premieres Sunday, August 13th at 10:00pm
Starring Christian Bale, John Malkovich, Miranda Richardson. Directed by Steven Spielberg

Jeremiah Johnson - premieres Sunday, August 6th at 8:15pm
Starring Robert Redford, Will Geer, Delle Bolton. Directed by Sydney Pollack

Lord of Illusions - premieres late night Friday, August 4th at 12:00am
Starring Scott Bakula, Famke Janssen, Daniel von Bargen. Directed by Clive Barker

Monty Python's Meaning of Life - premieres Saturday, August 19th at 8:15pm
Starring Graham Chapman, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam. Directed by Terry Jones

The Neverending Story II - premieres Sunday, August 20th at 10:00pm
Starring Jonathan Brandis, Kenny Morrison, Clarissa Burt. Directed by George Miller

A Night at the Roxbury - premieres Saturday, August 12th at 9:35pm
Starring Will Ferrell, Chris Kattan, Raquel Gardner. Directed by John Fortenberry

Pee-Wee's Big Adventure - premieres Saturday, August 12th at 8:00pm
Starring Pee-Wee Herman, Elizabeth Daily, Mark Holton. Directed by Tim Burton

The Pit and the Pendulum - premieres late night Friday, August 11th at 12:30am
Starring Vincent Price, John Kerr, Barbara Steele. Directed by Roger Corman

The Shining - premieres Saturday, August 5th at 9:30pm
Starring Jack Nicholson, Shelley Duvall, Danny Lloyd. Directed by Stanley Kubrick

Teen Wolf - premieres Wednesday, August 23rd at 8:00pm
Starring Michael J. Fox, James Hampton, Susan Ursitti. Directed by Rod Daniel

Wag the Dog - premieres Friday, August 4th at 8:15pm
Starring Dustin Hoffman, Robert De Niro, Anne Heche. Directed by Barry Levinson

The Yards - premieres Thursday, August 10th at 8:00pm
Starring Mark Wahlberg, Joaquin Phoenix, Charlize Theron. Directed by James Gray

NATIONAL FILM REGISTRY - HDNet Movies presents American Films selected by the Library of Congress for historical and cultural preservation. For more information on film preservation, visit www.loc.gov/film and www.filmpreservation.org
See program schedule or www.hd.net for complete listings of dates and times

2001: A Space Odyssey
Starring Keir Dullea, William Sylvester, Gary Lockwood. Directed by Stanley Kubrick

CHILLER THEATER - Contemporary and classic horror movies airing Friday Nights 
Lord of Illusions - premieres late night Friday, August 4th at 12:00am
Starring Scott Bakula, Famke Janssen, Daniel von Bargen. Directed by Clive Barker

The Pit and the Pendulum - premieres late night Friday, August 11th at 12:30am
Starring Vincent Price, John Kerr, Barbara Steele. Directed by Roger Corman

The Blob - premieres Kevin Dillon, Shawnee Smith, Candy Clark. Directed by Chuck Russell Starring Kevin Dillon, Shawnee Smith, Candy Clark. Directed by Chuck Russell

Night of the Living Dead - Friday, August 25th at 11:45pm
Starring Tony Todd, Patricia Tallman, Tom Towles. Directed by Tom Savini

ART HOUSE CINEMA - Independent films and documentaries airing Tuesday Nights
21 Grams - premieres Tuesday, August 1st at 8:05pm
Starring Sean Penn, Naomi Watts, Benicio Del Toro. Directed by Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu

Lost in Translation - Tuesday, August 1st at 10:15 pm
Starring Billy Murray, Scarlett Johannson, Giovanni Ribisi. Directed by Sofia Coppola

Osama - premieres Tuesday, August 8th at 8:15pm
Starring Marina Golbahari, Arif Herati, Zubaida Sahar. Directed by Siddiq Barmak

Bloody Sunday - Tuesday, August 8th at 9:45pm
Starring James Nesbitt, Tim Pigott-Smith, Nicholas Farrell. Directed by Paul Greengrass

Owning Mahoney - Tuesday, August 15th at 8:00pm
Starring Philip Seymour Hoffman, Minnie Driver, Maury Chaykin. Directed by Richard Kwietniowski

Till Human Voices Wake Us - Tuesday, August 15th at 9:45pm
Starring Guy Pearce, Helena Bonham Carter, Frank Gallacher. Directed by Michael Petroni

Sex and Lucia - Tuesday, August 15th at 11:30pm
Starring Paz Vega, Tristan Ulloa, Najwa Nimri. Directed by Julio Medem

Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room - Tuesday, August 22nd at 8:05pm
Narrated by Peter Coyote. Directed by Alex Gibney

Step Into Liquid - Tuesday, August 22nd at 10:00pm
Starring Laird Hamilton, Robert August, Gerry Lopez. Directed by Dana Brown

Big Night - Tuesday, August 29th at 8:00pm
Starring Stanley Tucci, Tony Shaloub, Minnie Driver. Directed by Scott Campbell and Stanley Tucci

Monty Python's Meaning of Life - Tuesday, August 29th at 9:45pm
Starring Graham Chapman, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam. Directed by Terry Jones

The Boys and Girl From County Clare - Tuesday, August 29th at 11:35pm
Starring Bernard Hill, Colm Meaney, Andrea Corr. Directed by John Irvin

CLASSICS - Memorable classic movies airing Sunday Nights
McLintock! - Sunday, August 6th at 6:00pm
Starring John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara, Patrick Wayne. Directed by Andrew V. McLaglen

Jeremiah Johnson - premieres Sunday, August 6th at 8:15pm
Starring Robert Redford, Will Geer, Delle Bolton. Directed by Sydney Pollack

Hell in the Pacific - Sunday, August 13th at 8:15pm
Starring Lee Marvin, Toshiro Mifune. Directed by John Boorman

Wait Until Dark - Sunday, August 20th at 8:05pm 
Starring Audrey Hepburn, Alan Arkin, Richard Crenna. Directed by Terence Young

The Towering Inferno - Sunday, August 27th at 7:15pm
Starring Steve McQueen, Paul Newman, William Holden. Directed by Irwin Allen

DIGITAL ORIGINAL - Movies shot entirely in High Definition
See program schedule or www.hd.net for complete listings of dates and times

Crazy as Hell
Starring Eriq La Salle, Michael Beach, Ronny Cox. Directed by Eriq La Salle

Klepto
Starring Meredith Bishop, Jsu Garcia, Leigh Taylor-Young. Directed by Thomas Trail

Satan's Little Helper
Starring Amanda Plummer, Kathryn Winnick, Alexander Brickel. Directed by Jeff Lieberman

Sex and Lucia
Starring Paz Vega, Tristan Ulloa, Najwa Nimri. Directed by Julio Medem

IN THE SPOTLIGHT - A Showcase of Hollywood's Screen Legends
HDNet Movies presents three films directed by Stanley Kubrick
2001: A Space Odyssey - Saturday, August 5th at 7:00pm
The Shining - premieres Saturday, August 5th at 9:30pm
A Clockwork Orange - late night Saturday, August 5th at 12:00am

NOT AVAILABLE ON DVD - Movies which are currently unavailable on DVD
See program schedule or www.hd.net for complete listings of dates and times
Living in Peril
Starring Rob Lowe, James Belushi, Dean Stockwell. Directed by Jack Ersgard

Miracle on the Mountain: The Kincaid Family Story
Starring Patty Duke, William Devane, Elisabeth Rosen. Directed by Michael Switzer

Stranded
Starring Ione Skye, Maureen O'Sullivan, Joe Morton. Directed by Fleming B. Fuller

The Running Man
Starring Laurence Harvey, Lee Remick, Alan Bates. Directed by Carol Reed

*All times listed are Eastern Standard Time. Please check Program Schedule for additional dates and times


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

is there a way to get them to play a movie. I have been searching to see Final Aproach again. I had it once on Laster Disk and it never made it to DVD.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101874/


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks so much for posting this!!

I added 21 Grams, The Shining, & The Meaning of Life to my Outlook Calendar so I can add these later.

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, looks like some good ones. Esp looking forward to watching Lost in Translation in HD!


----------

